# Todd Huffman Wildlife Photography



## BirdmanStudios (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi guys,
Just noticed the photography section here.
Wow, this is my second passion and what I do professionally on weekends when I'm not mounting birds.
I find it really helps me to cature the true behavior in my mounted birds when I study the photographs I've taken of live birds.

Here are a few samples of my photography work.
I really enjoy taking photos of all of natures wonders...not just birds.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Outstanding photo's birdman! All really well done. The one of the jay is my favorite. The detail on the butterfly and thistle is incredible. I'm guessing these are digital images. Yes? Burl


----------



## BirdmanStudios (Mar 17, 2006)

Burly1 said:


> Outstanding photo's birdman! All really well done. The one of the jay is my favorite. The detail on the butterfly and thistle is incredible. I'm guessing these are digital images. Yes? Burl


Yes, all digital. Thanks!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Did you take those pics around Trinidad or did you travel???


----------



## BirdmanStudios (Mar 17, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> Did you take those pics around Trinidad or did you travel???


Yes, all within a few miles from my home.


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

Stunning photography. The detail on that Jay is amazing. What kind of camera do you use? Just bought the wife a Nikon D50. It's really easy to use. Even I can figure it out (most of the time). I have a few lenses for it but I mostly use the 55-200mm lens. I was wondering, do they make a 2X or 3X converter that would work on it without screwing up the auto focus? We're new to this digital game and would appreciate some advice from a pro before we spend money on something that won't work.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Nikon & Canon have the largest lens support system, if you want to upgrade from 200mm you should just watch ebay for a used 100-400 or similar. That way you'll get all the features of that lens without conversion. You should be able to find a good price. Sorry that really doesn't answer your question directly, but that's what I would do. You'd be surprised what you might find on there...

I'm no Professional, but I got more Curls on my Mallard than Birdman... 










By the way Birdman, those shots are outstanding. Very impressive. Post a few more when you get a chance, will ya?


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, I''l check it out and do a little research.


----------

